# Is this a real personality test?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Of course not, it is just a joke! 
Are you sure?
Positive
No...?
No


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Have I had a stroke?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Lol
===================


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If these are supposed to be profiles of different members, I guess I'm the fat one.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

One or more yes...you must see a doctor! Which one? whoever will do! You are not well!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> If these are supposed to be profiles of different members, I guess I'm the fat one.


LOL again, then follow the instructions...LOL again


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Have I had a stroke?


I told you my imagination had no limits!!!!

Martin, r-i-d-i-c-u-l-o-u-s!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Can I be the good looking one, then?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Can I be the good looking one, then?


Of course you can! Does your mother like the way you look? Then you are handsome!

Martin, doctor


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

kv466 said:


> Can I be the good looking one, then?


So someone would have to answer with the poll option as: "You don't consider yourself as good looking as kv466"


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The best answer (if you don't want to see Dr. Martin) is not to answer at all. *All the choices are bad.*<

:devil:

Dr. Martin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> The best answer (if you don't want to see Dr. Martin) is not to answer at all. *All the choices are bad.*<
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Dr. Martin


Oh, ****...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

The best answer (if you don't want to see Dr. Martin) is not to answer at all. * All the choices are bad.* Why? Of course...because they wouldn't be MY choices...None of them...Natürlich!

:devil:

Dr. Martin[/QUOTE]


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> The best answer (if you don't want to see Dr. Martin) is not to answer at all. *All the choices are bad.*<
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Dr. Martin


But I'm oh so desperate for some alone time with Dr. Martin!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> But I'm oh so desperate for some alone time with Dr. Martin!


Well...I can tell you what to do...or what not to do...Then you are fat...Let's see...This is because you eat...Do you really need to eat? Eat less or better don't eat at all! Or every two days, you will survive, imagine the number of people hungry in the world! and you are eating their food!!! Stop eating, just breath and listen to the music. Am I a good doctor?

LOL

Martin


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Well...I can tell you what to do...or what not to do...Then you are fat...Let's see...This is because you eat...Do you really need to eat? Eat less or better don't eat at all! Or every two days, you will survive, imagine the number of people hungry in the world! and you are eating their food!!! Stop eating, just breath and listen to the music. Am I a good doctor?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Martin


Yes, Dr. Martin! Anything you say! I'm going to throw all my food away right now. Horrible stuff! I want to be skinny like Barbie!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Polednice said:


> Yes, Dr. Martin! Anything you say! I'm going to throw all my food away right now. Horrible stuff! I want to be skinny like Barbie!


Good boy....I'll eat for you and for me....LOL

Martin


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Martin and Polednice, I'm not sure if you two are aware--well maybe Polednice is, living in the U.K. and all--that there is a British tv show called Doc Martin. My wife loves it and watches it religiously. Is that really you after all, Myaskovsky 2002?  :lol:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

samurai said:


> @ Martin and Polednice, I'm not sure if you two are aware--well maybe Polednice is, living in the U.K. and all--that there is a British tv show called Doc Martin. My wife loves it and watches it religiously. Is that really you after all, Myaskovsky 2002?  :lol:


I know the programme well, though I hadn't made the association with our very own Martin here. I must say though, I think perhaps their people skills are a little similar.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Now if *our* *Martin* is as tall as the doctor {he looks to be about 6'5'' or taller, no?}, then we'd have a real scoop on our hands, what!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

samurai said:


> @ Martin and Polednice, I'm not sure if you two are aware--well maybe Polednice is, living in the U.K. and all--that there is a British tv show called Doc Martin. My wife loves it and watches it religiously. Is that really you after all, Myaskovsky 2002?  :lol:


I didn't know about him at all...Just a coincidence...LOL


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Right, it's time I went to bed.

See you in hell, folks.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I tried to vote for nothing, but v-bulletin wouldn't let me.

David, annoyed.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

None of those options applied to me actually, not even the being stressed out one. College is stressful, but I mean, being stressed out by music isn't so bad, it's quite worth it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think people are not asking for my services here...I think I have to keep my day job...How boring.

Dr. Martin, not as tall as the other one


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I think this thread has died...what a shame!

Martin, dying LOL


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I've gotta lose ten pounds for my Speedos, but I do like barbecue music.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> I've gotta lose ten pounds for my Speedos, but I do like barbecue music.


I'm dying laughing!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

No need to ask me


----------

